# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  أغرب قضيــة في المحاكم

## نادين

قضية بين أخوين في المحكمة .. اسمه " حيزان الفهيدي "

حيزان رجل مسن ، بكى في المحكمة حتى ابتلت لحيته, فما الذي أبكاه؟

ماأبكى حيزان هو خسارته قضية غريبة من نوعها , فقد خسر القضية أمام أخيه , لرعاية أمة العجوز التى لا تملك سوى خاتم من نحاس .. فقد كانت العجوز في رعاية ابنها الأكبر حيزان, الذي يعيش وحيدا , وعندما تقدمت به السن جاء أخوه من مدينة أخرى ليأخذ والدته لتعيش مع أسرته, لكن حيزان رفض محتجا بقدرته على رعايتها

وكان أن وصل بهما النزاع إلى المحكمة ليحكم القاضي بينهما, لكن الخلاف احتدم وتكررت الجلسات وكلا الأخوين مصر على أحقيته برعاية والدته , وعندها طلب القاضي حضور العجوز لسؤالها , فأحضرها الأخوان يتناوبان على حملها و بسؤالها عمن تفضل العيش معه , قالت وهي مدركة لما تقول:

هذا عيني مشيرة إلى حيزان وهذا عيني الأخرى مشيرة إلى أخيه , وعندها أضطر القاضي أن يحكم بما يراه مناسبا , وهو أن تعيش مع أسرة ألاخ ألأصغر فهو الأقدر على رعايتها من حيث فرق السن وهذا ما أبكى حيزان

ما أغلى الدموع التي سكبها حيزان , دموع الحسرة على عدم قدرته على رعاية والدته بعد أن أصبح شيخا مسنا , وما أكبر حظ الأم لهذا التنافس!!

ليتني أعلم كيف ربت ولديها للوصول لمرحلة التنافس فى المحاكم على رعايتها , هو درس نادر في البر في زمن شح فيه البر

اللهم ارزقنا بر ابنائنا يا رب

----------


## محمد فخري

صحيح لقد سمعت بهذه القصة شخصيا وهي حقيقية والملفت ان الاخوين التجؤ الى القضاء لتثبيت رعاية والديهم 
حقا قضية في قمة بر الوالدين جزاهم الله خيرا

----------

